# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  راه اندازی SIM900

## Pedram77

سلام اساتید گرامی. 
من امروز یه SIM900 خریدم و به Arduino uno وصل کردم. سیم کارتشم بدون PIN هست و قفلش بازه. ولی LED های STAT و NET روشن نمیشن. یعنی من وقتی من دکمه پاور sim900 رو میگیرم نگه میدارم و ول میکنم یه لحظه روشن میشن و خاموش میشه.به این صورت که STAT روشن میشه و چند بار NET خاموش روشن میشه و بعد جفتش خاموش میشه. اینو ارسال میکنه به برنامه بعد خاموش میشه :کد:
RDY

+CFUN: 1

+CPIN: READY


Call Ready

GND به GND آردوینو وصله
VCC به 5v آردویند وصله
TXD به 9
RXD به 10
اینم کد برنامه :کد:
#include <SoftwareSerial.h>

SoftwareSerial mySerial(9, 10);

void setup() {
  // put your setup code here, to run once:
  mySerial.begin(9600);
  Serial.begin(9600);
  delay(100);
}

void loop() {
  // put your main code here, to run repeatedly:
  if(Serial.available()>0)
  {
    mySerial.println(Serial.readString());
  }
  if(mySerial.available()>0)
  {
    Serial.println(mySerial.readString());
  }
}

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مشکل در نداشتن جریان کافی است. یک منبع تغذیه که بتواند حداقل یک آمپر تامین کند را به ورودی منبع تغذیه بردتان وصل کنید.

----------


## Pedram77

استاد یه ترانس یک و نیم آمپری پیدا کردم (220:27) و با پل و خازن صافش کردم بعد از 7805 استفاده کردم و وصل کردم. بازم نشد. حتما باید آداپتور باشه؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اینها معمولا به منبع تغذیه حساس هستند. آداپتور باشه بهتره.

----------

